# Looking for info on Gack Frames



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone know anything about Kris Gack frames?

Pics?


Thanks,
Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

pics:











Steve


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

I had one of those for awhile. It was a cool bike but everything Chris Gack made was HEAVY.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bryan67 said:


> I had one of those for awhile. It was a cool bike but everything Chris Gack made was HEAVY.


Yeah, it's a tank, but probably indestructible.

What model frame did you have? Any pics?

Steve


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

That 26" like in the picture. But I`ve seen just about all of them. Sorry, no pics though.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Picked up a 24" to go with the 26" frame...rides f'n sweet!











Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, that's built like a tank! What does it weigh?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Wow, that's built like a tank! What does it weigh?


It looks a lot heavier than it is...
Kris over built everything, but surprisingly it only weighs 34lbs.

Steve


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> It looks a lot heavier than it is...
> Kris over built everything, but surprisingly it only weighs 34lbs.
> Steve


Yeah. To be fair, though, there were a lot of overbuilt BMX frames during that era. Kink Empire, S&M Warpig, etc.! : ) I remember the Gack 24" on the wall at TREND bike source in the late 90's. I'd like to ride one!


----------

